# Like to chat with Ultimate Sweater Machine Owners



## maryamf (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello, 

I am new to this world. If you have been using this machine, please contact me. I sure could use your help. Like where can I find nice patterns for scarves and afghan?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

http://www.stephthornton.co.uk/knitting/bond/list/listhint.htm
http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/ This one you click on any of the type of patterns, well minus the CSM and you will see a column for the bond machines. Hope these help as there are many out there. Also search for Bond Knitting Machine Patterns and you will find others.
Godspeed Berda


----------



## pumpkinlvr (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Mary and welcome

I've been using the bond for 20 years and love it. There are lots of patterns at Ravelry.com with great pictures and also a bond group. You can sort patterns by type of project, type of knitting, yarn, etc.

Just checking tho that you know about the curl factor of stockingette stitch that the Bond makes naturally unless you seed stitch it by hand, or crochet it steady etc? One side purl, the other side knit? It can look like a wrong side/right side, so might not be ideal for scarves unless you double it maybe?

I find the machine is truly AWESOME though for sweaters. That's where it shines, in my opinion. Also, here's the hat pattern I'm making this weekend http://www.ginabahrens.com/milehat.html It's really FUN to be able to say that "This weekend" instead of "this month" or sometimes "this year" hahaha Enjoy yr machine!


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

Those mile a minute hats are good to work up as well. But I found that putting a row of ravel cord (crochet cotton, nylon thread or thin fishing line) will help speed up that one. I had found that just making each hat, then doing the gathering decrease in the end was more helpful and then take them all to my comfy chair to sew them up.
Other than seed stitch, you can also do a garter st that is reform every other row, just a few stitches mind you, on each end but can be a bother to others. Getting a seed stitcher (latch tool on each end) is a helpful tool to have when doing seed stitch. Also you may do the Mock Seed Stitch on the ends as well, a little more work on the Bond machines but when that is all you have, you find your ways to do what you need.

Forgot but http://www.youtube.com/user/clogden21 has lots of videos on the Bond machines. Just search bond knitting machine when your at youtube.
Godspeed Berda


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

maryamf said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this world. If you have been using this machine, please contact me. I sure could use your help. Like where can I find nice patterns for scarves and afghan?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


Also look up Diana Sullivan's videos on youtube she has a bunch for the USM/Bond machine. Including a lovely mitten, hat and scarf pattern that match.


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Maryann, 
I am a advid knitter with Ultimate Sweater Machine..... I am now making sweaters for dogs/ and humans... Its so much fun to do..... are you missing any parts from your machine? Where do you live, if you live in the USA There is a place you call toll free: 1-800 862-5348 Ask for Lori or Kim...... I am sure they will help you out tremendously... Annie


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Maryann, 
I am a advid knitter with Ultimate Sweater Machine..... I am now making sweaters for dogs/ and humans... Its so much fun to do..... are you missing any parts from your machine? Where do you live, if you live in the USA There is a place you call toll free: 1-800 862-5348 Ask for Lori or Kim...... I am sure they will help you out tremendously... Annie


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 16, 2011)

Welcome. I agree with the other posts. I also want to add the Bond-America site. It has several patterns, plus videos, if you didn't get a dvd with your machine. Go to free projects, then USM, and you will be able to see all of them. I have made several. Also, you can sign up for their newsletter, and will receive a new pattern whenever they have one added. I really love going to you-tube and getting ideas there. Dianaknits is one of my favorites.
I LOVE my USM also. 
Happy Knitting!!
Terrilynn


----------



## kathy perry (Oct 19, 2011)

where can i find the ice cream hat pattern?


----------



## maryamf (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you all! You have been wonderful. I am going to check out all the website mentioned here to get some patterns. 

Have a wonderful weekend.

Maryam


----------



## Annie Melillo (Jun 26, 2011)

The icecream hat is my own pattern, just sitting at the machine and playing with the needles and came up with these.... Hope you all like them ... Annie


----------



## maryamf (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello,

Does anyone have a simple baby blanket pattern for the USM? I want to make some for premies in the hospital close to my house. 

Nothing too fancy since I just got my machine. LOL

Thanks Ladies, you are all awesome in your helping a newbie.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

remember 1 thing the ultimate sweater machine has a life time warranty, just too cool!


----------



## maryamf (Nov 11, 2011)

Annie Melillo said:


> Hi Maryann,
> I am a advid knitter with Ultimate Sweater Machine..... I am now making sweaters for dogs/ and humans... Its so much fun to do..... are you missing any parts from your machine? Where do you live, if you live in the USA There is a place you call toll free: 1-800 862-5348 Ask for Lori or Kim...... I am sure they will help you out tremendously... Annie


Hi Annie, I just got my machine and have managed not to drop or lose any pieces. If you have some nice classic patterns for scarves, I would love to use them.

Thanks. 
Maryam


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

I have some patterns for the Bond machine from the Keyplate News that was published in the 80's. I will scan and post ASAP.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

a lot of times I find a stitch I want to practice and I use that for the scarf. by the time the scarf is complete I know the stitch.


----------



## maryamf (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you so very much. I can not wait!!!!!


----------



## athanasiou (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi annie/ all I have no idea how to shape a hat and do the decrases properl on my usm. Please help


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

The simplest method of decreasing is to move a st over onto the neighboring needle and push the empty needle out of work. Search youtube for videos on machine knitting decrease and I am sure that you find one. There are many other methods.


----------

